

Windows Media Center and "to the cloud" - callumjones
http://callumj.com/post/microsoft-marketing.html

======
pinko
I had the same two reactions to the ad: (1) no way that's going to work (i.e.,
not look like crap) on airport wifi; and (2) what in the world does watching
streaming TV on your laptop in an airport have to do with cloud computing?

